# Boiler Connections



## GKX (May 4, 2012)

Any advice on weather to use primary loop circulator? How do you control it if it is used. My primary loop is 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Gotta use a pressuretroler and a saddle loop between the circ pump and the high point.
For the controls I recommend a boilertroller 7869 control board and a 560 series temp sensor 
sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GKX said:


> Any advice on weather to use primary loop circulator? How do you control it if it is used. My primary loop is 1 1/4 inch.


 






We have many experts on this site, but first, post us an intro in the introduction section; tell us years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GKX said:


> Any advice on *weather* to use primary loop circulator? How do you control it if it is used. My primary loop is 1 1/4 inch.


You need a weather loop.... :blink:


----------



## GKX (May 4, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> You need a weather loop.... :blink:


Sorry. IPhone auto corrections.
I am currently setting up Burnham p207 boiler. It has only supply and return loops with 3/4 inch copper to slant fin baseboard radiators. I am re-doing my zones with anticipation of boiler replacement with condensing Lockinvar in the future. Some plumbers say that primary loop circulator is an additional flow restriction. Primary loop supply and return is about 6" apart and will be connected with the secondary loop to circulators on the supply side. Can you run the primary without the circulator? If yes, any benefits besides higher electrical bill?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U need a circulator at each baseboard radiator

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

GKX said:


> Sorry. IPhone auto corrections.
> I am currently setting up Burnham p207 boiler. It has only supply and return loops with 3/4 inch copper to slant fin baseboard radiators. I am re-doing my zones with anticipation of boiler replacement with condensing Lockinvar in the future. Some plumbers say that primary loop circulator is an additional flow restriction. Primary loop supply and return is about 6" apart and will be connected with the secondary loop to circulators on the supply side. Can you run the primary without the circulator? If yes, any benefits besides higher electrical bill?


 Burnham and Lochinvar both have great install piping diagrams, pumps are also spec'd. :thumbsup:


----------



## GKX (May 4, 2012)

That is correct. I have 7 zones, 7 circulators design. Is the primary loop circulator necessary? Burnham diagram does not even have it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

And you are???


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you a lic. plumber


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

GKX said:


> That is correct. I have 7 zones, 7 circulators design. Is the primary loop circulator necessary? Burnham diagram does not even have it.


I would say no since each zone has its own zone valve and circulator...I assume two manifolds?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I hear crickets !


----------



## GKX (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice!


----------

